# HGH for fat loss on cut



## dannyB0y (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi all

Just wondering (as someone who has never used it before) how beneficial would it be using HGH while cutting?

I've always thought of it more as something lads looking to get massive would use along with insulin and on top of their steroid stack to promote muscle growth. A couple of people have been telling me it is great for helping with fat loss while cutting too so it's something i'm considering but obviously due to it's price I don't want to fork out for it for no reason. Also how much and for how long would it need to be used to see any results?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH will assist with body composition but fat loss is determined by calories, GH will oxidise fat but its not a huge amount, one of the stickies in this section shows a 6 weeks study on subject using 24iu of Pharma GH a week for 6 weeks their mean fat loss was just under 2% whilst a fat free mass gain of 3kg


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> GH will assist with body composition but fat loss is determined by calories, GH will oxidise fat but its not a huge amount, one of the stickies in this section shows a 6 weeks study on subject using 24iu of Pharma GH a week for 6 weeks their mean fat loss was just under 2% whilst a fat free mass gain of 3kg


 And they was eating maintenance calories so if them subjects was eating like 500cal below maintenance there fat loss would be even greater ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Etoboss said:


> And they was eating maintenance calories so if them subjects was eating like 500cal below maintenance there fat loss would be even greater ?


 yes it would but that would of been from the deficit nothing to do with GH, i think they did that so the results could not be put down to a deficit


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Iam a little confused mate

nothing to do with the gh? But while they was eating maintenance the fat loss must of been from the gh?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> Iam a little confused mate
> 
> nothing to do with the gh? But while they was eating maintenance the fat loss must of been from the gh?


 Yes because eating at maintenence you should neither lose or gain fat at muscle, so to lose fat at maintenence the only difference was the hgh, so the study showed high caused fat loss, whereas in a defecit and growth yes you'd expect more fat loss but the extra would be down to the deficit + hgh is what pscarb meant ie a deficit doesn't make growth more effective, just boosts the fat loss


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

superdrol said:


> Yes because eating at maintenence you should neither lose or gain fat at muscle, so to lose fat at maintenence the only difference was the hgh, so the study showed high caused fat loss, whereas in a defecit and growth yes you'd expect more fat loss but the extra would be down to the deficit + hgh is what pscarb meant ie a deficit doesn't make growth more effective, just boosts the fat loss


 Exactly mate



Etoboss said:


> Iam a little confused mate
> 
> nothing to do with the gh? But while they was eating maintenance the fat loss must of been from the gh?


 If the subjects were eating in a deficit then how would you separate fat loss from the GH to fat loss from the deficit?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Totally understand now lads lol my bad


----------



## dannyB0y (Feb 4, 2017)

So basically forking out €200 odd euro a month for growth isn't going to benefit me significantly while cutting. Better to keep the money and add it in when back to a bulk?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

At the stage you are at, Aye.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dannyB0y said:


> So basically forking out €200 odd euro a month for growth isn't going to benefit me significantly while cutting. Better to keep the money and add it in when back to a bulk?


 well it depends on where your expectations are set to be fair, but the number one way to decrease fat is eating a calorie deficit


----------



## dannyB0y (Feb 4, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> well it depends on where your expectations are set to be fair, but the number one way to decrease fat is eating a calorie deficit


 Well i am well aware of that and i am already in a deficit of 500 - 1000 cals per day depending on high/low carb day as well as incorporating HIIT into my routine after most sessions. I was just wondering if the growth would provide anything additional on top of the gear i'm taking but to warrant the cost it would have to be significant and the impression i'm getting is it's not.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

I think the use of GH is more to do with expectations. I don't use much, and I feel like I get a hell of a lot out of it. But then I'm not taking it in short periods (been using it for a solid year now) and I didn't go into it expecting to put on tons of muscle, or to shred fat... it's like the icing on the (calorie deficit/surplus) cake, for me anyway.


----------

